# How easy is it to go back working non Union



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

You can always go back to "non-union" work, if you can find it. You just lose all your bene's, like the pension, health care, steady pay raises, and any annuities.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I would need more information first to answer that question. 

Do they show you the secret hand shake yet?

Does the business managers last name end in a vowel?

If the answer is no to both of those, you should be ok.


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

Haha yea no secret handshake . I'm just making sure if this doesn't work out for me . I liked the non Union shop I was working for . Just the pay wasn't great (not terrible) and I'm more focus on my career rather than the present . I'm young so I can afford to test new things out , hopfully this works out for me


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

One of my guys that has been working for me for the last 9 years was union for several years before he decided to try something different and more stable. You can always go back to non-union if you decide the union isn't for you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cabletie said:


> I would need more information first to answer that question.
> 
> Does the business managers last name end in a vowel?






What are you trying to say ? BTW you own a horse ?


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

LuckyLuke said:


> One of my guys that has been working for me for the last 9 years was union for several years before he decided to try something different and more stable. You can always go back to non-union if you decide the union isn't for you.


I don't get where my boss and owner got that from then because that doesn't sound right if they weren't going to allow Someone choose what they want to do , Like you said the union isn't for everyone . But I'm taking a chance because im
Only 21 and I'm young enough to actually see if I go far. I won't settle as a cw for long if they can't move me up the chain. Il do whatever it takes to get that apprentice pos. I know it won't be easy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

As a rule it's only non Union companies that have restrictive clauses on going to work for other companies with in a given distance in an area to avoid you taking customers.


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

"You can always go back!..." What movie is that from??


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Heavyduty5 said:


> I just got sworn in Union couple days ago... Now I was working non Union for year and half ... My boss and Forman and the owner all trusted over my other co workers. Anyways the owner and Forman kept trying to talk me out of it. Saying a bunch of negative stuff. One thing they told me is that once I go Union , I can't go back working non Union... I don't get that? If this Union job doesn't work out for me how is it that my local won't let me go work non Union... I'm thinking this is just false rumors but yea I'm starting off as a CW2 11.00 hr. If it doesn't work out what would happen? My main goal though is to get in the apprentice program, I'm not worried it won't but that's in the back of my mind when i start any new job.


You have a chance to better yourself and possibly get a world class education.
Go to work, be there ready to work, don't hesitate to do any job asked of you, work hard, don't be afraid to get dirty, and go home tired. 
Of course you can go back, some do. Some people can't get along no matter where they are.
You sound like you might be more squared away than average. I say welcome to the Brotherhood. I think you will do well.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

"When you leave that way you can never go back" << from a song I think.

Anyway of course you can go non-union. But stay union if possible. In 40 years when you get that cheque in the mail every month for sitting on your ass you will remember me.


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

jrannis said:


> You have a chance to better yourself and possibly get a world class education.
> Go to work, be there ready to work, don't hesitate to do any job asked of you, work hard, don't be afraid to get dirty, and go home tired.
> Of course you can go back, some do. Some people can't get along no matter where they are.
> You sound like you might be more squared away than average. I say welcome to the Brotherhood. I think you will do well.


Oh I know I'm not scared to get dirty haha. I for sure work my butt off. I think il do fine , I literally goto work. Get told what to do and get it done , I mean that's what most ppl should do?!


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Haha yea no secret handshake . I'm just making sure if this doesn't work out for me . I liked the non Union shop I was working for . Just the pay wasn't great (not terrible) and I'm more focus on my career rather than the present . I'm young so I can afford to test new things out , hopfully this works out for me


You've got a good attitude. My instincts tell me your going to do well whether it's Union or non Union. 

Just give it your best, either way; and try to hook up with a well established company. Keep learning and always practice the "Golden Rule".

Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

If you are Union and get laid off, then you can't go work for a non Union employer unless you get an okay from the hall. However if you leave the IBEW all together then you go work wherever you want. If you have the choice, dont leave the IBEW. What is a CW2? Like a Seasonal helper?


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I organized in 3 years ago and I could go back if I wanted but I don't want to. I make more money and have better benefits. And I've got 3 years I've paid in to my retirement. I think you will find the grass is greener on this side. I will say for most it will be greater on the union side. Imo you have to be a superstar making more money nonunion.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

When I worked open shop I worked with guys that were union times were really tough and they were told it would 10-18 months before they MIGHT go back to work, they worked open shop when work picked up they went back to work.

Of course no one at the hall knew this I would assume.

But if you are union and there is steady work why would you want to go back ASSUMING you joined the union for education, money and bennies. I would not do anything for a year just keep working union you will see this is like any other job.

There has always been some hard feelings between open shop and union and some on both sides of the fence have misconceptions about the other side. Do not believe everything you hear. Find out for yourself.


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

What if I get laid off and they tell me I won't be back to work for more then 4 months or 5 or long time. I'd have to quit and find a job


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

If you are single, try and keep your expenses down to what you will make on unemployement. It gets harder to do that as your family gets bigger. Try and keep enough money in savings to cary you through the tough times.

I don't think CW/CE can travel to other locals to work, but when you have your "A" ticket sign neighboring locals books. You can pull money from your annuity plan to pay bills if you have to. That is not the best thing you can do because there are penalties, but I would not want to loose my house knowing I have $500,000 in my annuity that I could get to. Some locals have extra unemployment funds to draw from. Some have vacation funds you can pull from. Ours has a suplimental health fund. You can use that tax free money to pay any out of pocket medical expenses, or pay your premium if you are going to loose your health benifits. I would have to be out of work over a year before I would have to pay my own.

You can do any other work, just not electrical. You can teach and inspect electrical without penalties, but that would effect your unemployment insurance. You have to do what you have to do to feed your family.


----------

